# Undervolting I5-9300H has power throttling



## MadMax3969 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, I would like you to help me, I was having several problems with my Acer Nitro 5 AN15-54 temperatures tha reaches 95 degrees, I used Throttle Stop for a little 1 week to reduce the temperature of my cpu that had thermal throttling and I solved this reducing it to 85 of max degrees, nothing 2 days ago I had problems with power throtling even in the ts bench, in cinema bench it reaches 55 tdp and then lowers the frequency to 3.4 ghz when in turbo I set it to 4.0ghz. Please this is frustrating me a lot, what do I have to change?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 24, 2021)

The 9300H has a 45W TDP rating.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Acer has decided to enforce that power limit on your laptop. Your first screenshot shows PL1 power limit throttling and power consumption is at exactly 45.0W. Your CPU is being forced to slow down as much as necessary so it does not exceed the 45W long term power limit. There is nothing you can do about this type of throttling. It is managed internally by Acer. The settings in ThrottleStop are ignored when a manufacturer decides to use this type of throttling. Some manufacturers leave the power limits completely unlocked. You are not so lucky.

On most laptops, the PP0 Power Limit does not need to be checked. I would clear the Clamp option, set this limit to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark beside this option.

When running Cinebench R20, most users get better results by setting the core offset much higher than the cache offset. Leave the cache offset at -125 mV and start adjusting only the core in steps of -25 mV. Run Cinebench again and watch for any improvements. This trick can help lower power consumption and might let your CPU run a little faster before power limit throttling starts. Usually -200 mV or -225 mV for only the core offset works well. 

Here is an example.





						Cinebench Test.zip
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## MadMax3969 (Mar 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The 9300H has a 45W TDP rating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, i've been watching your response in a lot of threads and it'a been helping me a lot, sorry for the duplicates thread, i didn't know how to eliminate or edit the other.

Also i have another question, can i make my pc go better, in games i'm no suffering any problem related to throttle, but the temperatures reaches 85 degres y heavy games like Metro Exodus, the thing is that my graphics temperatures are fine, like 65 degrees :s in 100% usage and my cpu is at 50% load and 87 degrees sometimes never pasing of 89°


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 24, 2021)

Any CPU temperature under 100°C is a safe operating temperature for an Intel CPU. A temperature of 85°C is safe and so is 80°C. You do not have to try get better temperatures.

Did you adjust your core voltage offset and do some testing yet? That can help improve temperatures in many modern games.

There is an Edit button at the bottom of each post on the left side.


----------



## MadMax3969 (Mar 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Any CPU temperature under 100°C is a safe operating temperature for an Intel CPU. A temperature of 85°C is safe and so is 80°C. You do not have to try get better temperatures.
> 
> Did you adjust your core voltage offset and do some testing yet? That can help improve temperatures in many modern games.


Yeah, a do a lot of test, in XTU and ts bench, temperatures are fine like below 79° no limits and straight 4.0ghz, after i close a game the limit pl2 and edp other are in yellow, but always in the frequency of 4.0ghz.
And my cpu sometimes does not reach the 45tdp and throttle to 3.4 in ts bench. 

So my Turbo Limits are locked and there's no way to change the preset values right? I understand, theres nothing in the bios or anything like that?

After all that my pc works fine in games and basic stuff maybe rendering is not his point right? Cinebench throws a points of 4970 Running at 3.4ghz after it's power throttle


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 24, 2021)

Your Cinebench screenshot shows your CPU running at exactly 45.0W.





That is the long term power limit for your computer. There is nothing you can do to go beyond that limit.



MadMax3969 said:


> And my cpu sometimes does not reach the 45tdp and throttle to 3.4 in ts bench.


If you have a problem, turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Show me a log file so I can see how your CPU is running. Everything looks normal in the pictures you posted. Intel CPUs have lots of different reasons why they might throttle and run slower. The log file will show if there are any problems.



MadMax3969 said:


> So my Turbo Limits are locked


Acer has set your computer to run at a maximum of 45W. There is nothing in the BIOS and there is no way to fix that limitation.



MadMax3969 said:


> my pc works fine in games and basic stuff


That is the important part. Best to buy a desktop computer if Cinebench scores or 3D rendering is important to you. Most laptops are not designed to be run at full speed and full load all of the time. Power limit throttling is common.


----------

